# cpt code - My physician has



## TMoore (Oct 22, 2007)

My physician has a pt who had a retropubic prostatectomy & then a week later had to return to the OR for exploratory laparotomy w/evacuation of pelvic hematoma. I need help coding the return to OR procedure. Thanks in advance


----------



## lisammy (Oct 22, 2007)

Look At 35840-78 With A Icd -9  Of 998.12.


----------

